
Why I Was Fired by Google - sergiotapia
https://www.wsj.com/articles/why-i-was-fired-by-google-1502481290&utm=email
======
steanne
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14993683](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14993683)

------
sjroot
Any way to get behind the paywall? Not able to read on mobile.

